

The Burger King and Jeep Hacker Is Probably This DJ From New England  - Indyan
http://gizmodo.com/5985353

======
caffeinewriter
What happened to the entertaining, informative giant that used to be the
Gizmodo/Lifehacker/Kotaku network? They've faded into a bunch of pageview
garnering alarmists. Someone got me thinking like this, I don't remember who,
but the more I look at it, the more it seems like they're just capitalizing on
current events to garner page views instead of trying to... Oh, I don't
know... Do something useful.

